# String Walking Advice



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You definitely should be using the string. While you won't be able to see the string clearly, you should line up the X on the right side of the string (assuming you are right handed). It's not something that you focus on during execution, but set up the sight picture as you are reaching full draw. Then focus on the target during execution.

Lefts & rights can be caused by several other things. Weak anchor & inconsistent draw side elbow alignment seem to be the two I see most often.

Allen


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Allen, I'll give that a try next time I'm at the range. Larry T


----------

